# Speech & Language Therapy jobs



## Pam_Dan (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi everyone

I'm hoping someone can help. I will be finished my Masters in Speech & Language Therapy this coming September and was wondering if there were any positions available for newly qualified Speech & Language Therapists in Dubai? From my clinical placements I have experience of working with children, adults with TBI as well as children/adults with special needs. I also have experience of working in an acute hospital setting having worked as a nurse before beginning my Masters.
Any information on jobs etc. would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Pamela


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

There should be jobs available in nearly every hospital, as this field is woefully understaffed here. We had to wait 5 weeks for a therapist to see our daughter - one who was trained in babies with prematurity.

-md000/Mike


----------



## RoBombay (Jan 1, 2011)

md000 said:


> There should be jobs available in nearly every hospital, as this field is woefully understaffed here. We had to wait 5 weeks for a therapist to see our daughter - one who was trained in babies with prematurity.
> 
> -md000/Mike


Any idea how much these jobs pay? For a therapist with 3 years exp and a masters degree


----------

